# should i really do this - start & run in economy mode all the time?



## Ultrared (Jun 29, 2018)

i have a champion inverter, 3400 dual fuel, which worked really well last February when the power went out. plan to do a test run tomorrow. i only run it on propane (from a 500 gallon tank).

https://www.championpowerequipment.com/product/100263-3400-watt-dual-fuel-inverter/

talked to champion yesterday about the unit, had a few questions, and the tech guy told me to do the following - which is not in the manual:

1. start the unit in economy mode
2. after 30 seconds turn off the economy mode and let it run in normal mode for several minutes checking to make sure the engine responds
3. put it back into economy mode and then start adding the appliances as you normally would, biggest one first, let it settle in for a few minutes and then the next and so on. 

he said that the unit will automatically spin up when the load increases and then spin down when the surge is over. load is 1 or 2 refrigerator's (depending on time of the year) and propane furnace (which has very little load) and it's ok to run this way all the time.

what do you think? i guess it makes sense but i'm cautious as it's not listed in the manual.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

My inverter unit is a different brand, but I don't think there's any harm in taking it out of Eco after startup. I do prefer to give engines a few minutes to warm up, if possible, before putting a big load on them, or going to full speed. But a minute or 3 is probably fine. 

Though to be honest, if you want to make it easier on the devices you're starting up, I'd leave Eco off, and start all the devices. Then turn Eco (edit: ) ON once theyre all running. 

With Eco off, the generator will better handle the startup loads. Eespecially for devices with compressors, like a fridge, or something like a pump, anything with a large startup current. Yes, Eco mode will adapt (and increase RPM) as the load increases. But when a sudden large load is added, the RPM will sag briefly (and so will the voltage), until the unit responds, opens the throttle, and the RPM has time to increase. With Eco mode off, the generator is already running at the higher RPM, so it recovers more quickly. 

So there's nothing wrong with doing what he suggested, IMO, but a tweak would make it easier on the generator, and on the devices you're starting up.


----------



## Ultrared (Jun 29, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> ....
> 
> Though to be honest, if you want to make it easier on the devices you're starting up, I'd leave Eco off, and start all the devices. Then turn Eco off once theyre all running.


Did you mean to say "Then turn Eco *ON* once they're all running". ?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Oops! Yes, thank you. Edited my post.


----------



## Ultrared (Jun 29, 2018)

RedOctobyr:

I took your advice & Champions and did this: started in Eco mode waited a couple minutes, changed to regular mode waited some more and then added all the appliances one at a time, starting w/ highest demand, waiting a few minutes between them. After it was all good then moved it back to Eco mode and it worked great.

Thanks.


----------

